# Closest Timeshare to Toronto



## Don40 (Nov 10, 2009)

Which timeshare is the closest to Toronto. I would like to visit the city, but ski a few days with the kids. 

Thanks

Don


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 10, 2009)

Don, it may not be the closest but there is Deerhurst which is about 2 hours North of Toronto. Hidden Valley Ski resort is 5 minutes from Deerhurst. A small but adequate hill for a few days.  (Google Deerhurst Timeshare)

There is also Carriage Hills but I do not know much about it. I believe it is v/ close to Horseshoe Valley ski resort...ski in/ski/out.

When are you going?

Smooth Air


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think you'll enjoy Toronto by having to commute from a timeshare.  So much of the city's enjoyment are 'night' stuff - live theatre, great restaurants, etc., with good shopping and tours during the day.    

At ski time you might enjoy the Westin at Collingwood for a few days, but it's not a timeshare ... although I thing there are some there through RCI -- but it's 2 hours away from Toronto or more depending on weather.

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 11, 2009)

Brian is right. I was thinking that you wld stay in Toronto for a few nights then head north to a timeshare. It never occurred to me that you were thinking of "commuting" from a TS to Toronto. That's just not doable especially during the winter.

Smooth Air


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 11, 2009)

Don40...there are no timeshare resorts in Toronto or in the near vicinity.  Your closest resort that offers skiing would Carriage Hills/Ridge which are adjacent to Horseshoe Valley Resort about 1 1/2 hrs north of the city.  The hill is only 330 ft, which is all there is in ski hills around here (I live near the resort).  It is a good family hill for beginners/intermediates. Carriage Ridge is ski in/ski out but Carriage Hills is just a short drive.  I don't know whether they run a shuttle to the slopes.  Ski season would run from December through the first week in April.  The link to the horseshoe site is below.  When the aereal shot of the resort scrolls by, the base of the slopes and Carriage Ridge is at the bottom of the page and Carriage Hills would be through the trees to the right of the shot. But you can't see either resort in the clip.


http://www.horseshoeresort.com/


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 11, 2009)

ironwood, thanks for that...I did not know there were 2: Carriage Ridge which is the ski in/ski out & Carriage Hills.

Smooth Air


----------



## Krystyna (Nov 11, 2009)

*skiing in ontario...*

It would be a very long day if you tried to do a ski day based from Toronto.  You would be far better off having a few days in Toronto and then go to either Horseshoe Valley for a few days but only 304 ft of vertical; better skiing amd more vertical (720 ft) at Collingwood which is a good 2 hrs away from Toronto...might take longer in winter weather.  Collingwood (several timeshares are there) has dogsledding/snowmobiling/snowshoeing and if you go you would be advised to book these ahead of your visit.  If you can get a timeshare ex into Deerhurst Resort then the ski hill is only 5 mins away and Deerhurst offers dogsledding...snowshoeing etc.  those winter activities are very popular and it is adviseable to try to book these ahead of your visit.  We've skied at all 3 places.  Do email me : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca if you need further advice -     krystyna... ontario, canada.


----------



## arch53 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Priceline Hotels in Toronto*

If you decide to stay in a hotel right in  Toronto, I have had very good luck in the past few years using Priceline to book a 3.5* or 4* hotel for very reasonable rates. The website biddingfortravel.com is a great source of information (although they can be a bit harsh if you ask a question without first following their directives). Another website -- betterbidding.com--- also has good information.  I have found Toronto to be a friendly, cosmopolitan city with a great deal to see and do.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 11, 2009)

arch53 said:


> If you decide to stay in a hotel right in  Toronto, I have had very good luck in the past few years using Priceline to book a 3.5* or 4* hotel for very reasonable rates. The website biddingfortravel.com is a great source of information (although they can be a bit harsh if you ask a question without first following their directives). Another website -- betterbidding.com--- also has good information.  I have found Toronto to be a friendly, cosmopolitan city with a great deal to see and do.



Definitely try Priceline for Toronto! We got a great deal in Toronto a couple of summers ago, at the Sheraton Centre Toronto, which is right across the street from City Hall. I think it was about $65 or $70 per night. Good luck!


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 11, 2009)

If you just want a winter holiday with no downhill, but good cross country, etc. there's a brand new JW Marriott in Lake Rosseau ... about a 2 hr drive from Toronto in good weather. They have 1 bdrm stuites quite reasonable and are set up for cooking in if you want. It's Canada's first JW in a very very ritzy area of multi-million dollar cottages. 

http://www.therosseau.com/

http://www.redleavesmuskoka.com/engine.cfm?i=12

In Gravenhurst on the way to Rosseau there's a Marriott Residence Inn which is much like a TS but they have free breakfasts.

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 12, 2009)

pwrshift/brian, that's the place that is in receivership.

Smooth Air


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 13, 2009)

smoothair said:


> pwrshift/brian, that's the place that is in receivership.
> 
> Smooth Air



SmoothAir....here's a link to the Red Leaves story. Not sure what the current status is.

http://www.parrysound.com/press/1244215486/


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, the developer is in receivership but the hotel is continuing under Marriott management for it's owners (a condo hotel).  The future is a little hazy perhaps, but I stayed there twice this summer and really enjoyed it -- very much like staying in a timeshare as the 1 bdrm stes are very well furnished...better than any timeshare I've been in.

Brian


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 13, 2009)

arch53 said:


> If you decide to stay in a hotel right in  Toronto, I have had very good luck in the past few years using Priceline to book a 3.5* or 4* hotel for very reasonable rates. The website biddingfortravel.com is a great source of information (although they can be a bit harsh if you ask a question without first following their directives). Another website -- betterbidding.com--- also has good information.  I have found Toronto to be a friendly, cosmopolitan city with a great deal to see and do.



This is how my brother finds his hotels when he stays in Toronto -- he's usually right downtown in nothing less than a 4 star.  We stay with our inlaws in Oshawa which is only 40 mins away, but that can easily become a 2 hour drive in the winter if there is any trouble with the evening commute (and there usually is).  I've actually just left the car in Oshawa and taken the Go Train in instead of chancing it some days, especially if snowfall is expected.

But I think there is a lot to do for kids in Toronto during the day -- actually that is really the only time we spend there now. My daughter loves China town because she can spend under $20 and come home with a lot of things from many different stores -- and we always go for dim sum, of course.  My husband always insists on visiting the Royal Ontario Museum.


----------



## Don40 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, I will not be able to make the trip until next year.  My work schedule is really busy.  I wanted to drive from Florida to Toronto and visit some family for a few days and then off to do some winter activities as my kids have never seen snow.  They were so bummed out about not being able to go.  I will look at these resorts next year.

Thanks again.

Don


----------



## wilwil (Dec 14, 2009)

*timeshare close to toronto*

Carriage Hills and Horseshoe Valley are close to Toronto. 

Carriage Hills is a gold crown and they have an indoor/outdoor pool (not big but OK) that my kids love in the winter.  They swim from the inside to the outside and their hair freezes....  They have Hummer tours through the forests and snowmobile or ATV rides depending on the season.  There are several ski hills in the area.

As the resort is north up the 400 about an hour from Toronto (maybe 1.5 hours to the Downtown area - CN TOWER) you can commute.  The only downside is the 400 is very busy during rush hour!

The resort is nice and you can get 1 or 2 bedroom units or studios.

I do own at Carriage Hills and stay there every year.  We may have an extra week that we will rent or exchange for 2010 - I am new to TUG and just learning how to navigate the site.  

Good luck with your trip.

Jeff


----------



## Don40 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a Follow up - Drove from Florida to NC and visited family for a day then to Niagara Falls for a day and on to Toronto.  The day we arrived in Toronto it was the coldest day of the year and got down to 0 degrees F. without wind chill.  I totally forgot to buy, windshield washer fluid that could with stand the cold so my system was frozen solid for the week.  Luckily I did not really need it as when we had snow I would use just the wipers and it worked, I had rain-X on the windshield and it helped.  We did tubing at Lakeridge and the kids loved it, I got scared off skiing because family members broke their legs recently and I did not want to deal with any injuries and issues of getting back to FL.  Went to the CN tower and visited downtown Toronto including Chinatown.  Spent quality time with family as my kids got to see their cousins, aunts and uncles for the first time.  The trip was totally worth it, but next time I will have to spend at least 2 weeks.

Thanks for all your suggestions 

Don


----------

